# [V] DVB-T Stick /// P5N32-E SLI (775)



## Fraggerick (21. März 2011)

Hi,

Ich hab hier einen SEG USB DVB-T Stick. Der hat mir beim Bumd gute Dienste gedient und mich regelmäßig mit "Familien im Brennpunkt" und "Germanys next Topmodel" versorgt   ach waren das Zeiten.

Funktioniert tadellos, ist sone kleine Magnetfußantenne bei, hat einen kleinen Antennenanschluss (man sagt glaube ich "Pigtail") aber einen Adapter auf normal liegt bei. Kann also auch in die Antennensteckdose in der Wand gesteckt werden.
Es gibt aber NUR XP-Treiber!!!!!!!! Ich denk en 5er ist in ordnung. exkl Porto.



Dann hab ich hier noch ein P5N32-E SLI von Asus.
War lange in meinem Rechner, hatte dann einen Wasserschaden. Ein kleines Rinnsal ist von der CPU über das Mainboard bis auf den Boden gelaufen. Danach lief das Board aber noch problemlos ein Jahr. Beim BIOS-Flashen hab ichs dann verkackt. Ich wollte einen ältere Version drauf spielen. (Übertakten)
Dabei ist die CD, die Soundkarte, die I/O-Blende, eine (glaub) Firewire Steckkarte und das Handbuch. Da die I/O Blenden schon für 10 Euro gehandelt werden hätt ich gerne 25 Euro.


Dummerweise alles dinge, mit denen ich nichts mehr anfangen kann, deren wert auch kaum die mühe wert ist, sie aber eigentlich noch gehen und zu schade zum wegwerfen sind... vielleicht find ich ja hier einen, ders braucht 

bitte per PN


----------

